# 3 Tips For Beginner



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Lets help the new ones out!

If you were to give a Beginner *ONLY 3 Tips* to start them off in the right path which would it be?


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll start this off by giving my top 3 tips:

*1) Cycle your tank before adding fish

2) Don't Overfeed

3) Always net your NEW fish in, don't ever add the water from your LFS into your tank!*


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

1. Cycle your tank
2. Test your water AT LEAST once a week
3. Don't overcrowd, it will turn into survival of the fittest.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

1. Read before buying any fish.

2. Keep up to date with water testing in new tanks.

3. QT and medicate all new additions.


Awesome thread idea!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't overfeed

QT all fish

Research before you buy a fish. Take a pic, write down the name, look it up.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't get a smaller tank because you think it's going to be easier to care for. It won't!

Don't buy fish from a tank or system of tanks with fish that show signs of illness.

Acclimate your fish! liveaquaria.com has a great set of instructions.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

1) Research how to cycle a tank before you buy fish.

2) Start with a 55 gallon tank or larger.

3) Bettas need at least 2 gallons of space.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Research before starting

Start with a big tank

Patience, patience, patience


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

1. Cycle your tank! Otherwise you will be here asking why your fish are dying.

2. Goldfish should not be in small tanks! Ponds are ideal, large tanks are okay.

3. RESEARCH everything from filtration, heating and lighting to the very fish you will put in the tank!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

1: fish keeping is expensive! Short cuts on filtration, chemicals, and other essentials will cause fish loss.
2: water changes are mandatory! Even if its a small amount keep up with it
3: listen to the advice of fellow fish nerds (we know what we are talking about)


----------



## ivwarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

Buy the biggest tank you can afford, even if you think you just want a little tank.

Research and ask questions BEFORE purchasing livestock.

Decide on your "must have" livestock, then design the complete system/livestock around the needs of the 'must have'. Not all livestock is safe together, and many have differing water condition needs.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Awesome thread idea!


I agree!

Good tips everyone.. Should we sticky this thread?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Cycle your tank, and test regulary
Research all you can
Over feeding is one of the biggest causes of problems


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

1.Research

2.Research 

3.Research


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

Buy a filter, 

Buy a Heater, 

No Duh u need a tank.


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

1) RESEARCH!!! Buy books, magazines, use the internet, whatever tools you have at your dispense. Definately learn as much as you can abuot the nitrogen cycle and how an aquarium works in general (The more you understand the easier it will be.
2)As grogan said, fishkeeping is not a cheap hobby. Know that you will need to spend money to achieve the great results we all seek.
3)Do NOT overfeed, especially when the tank is still establishing!


----------

